# Vet-Christiane Petrey



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

Heard good things about this vet, got the phone number from the list, however, does anyone know the opening times for her and maybe an email address. Prior to looking at changing ferries we want to see if we can get an early/late evening appointment with her. Thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I think you'll have to phone the Vet as there doesn't seem to be an email address for her.

If you do use her, or anyone else, please post any relevent details you think might be of use to MH members.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

have used this vets many times in the past, on occasions we have just turned up and been seen the same day.we find them very reasonably priced and speak english ok we have telephoned on other occasions with no problems. 
when you arrive you just ring the door bell and go in and sit in the waiting room or if you want to make an ad hoc visit knock on the door in the waiting room and someone will come and attend to you.very good service


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

used her services many times in the past ...we just phone her from France while on vacation and give her the return time of ferry or tunnel and she offers you vets times to suit you and the pet passport guys...simple as that.

she will do turn ups if she aint busy but expect along wait , better to phone and book a time.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not quite sure what this thread is about.
But we are going to France with our two dogs so please enlighten us..

Kev and Sue


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Christine Petry, top rated, reasonably priced vet in Calais, two mins from the aire. :lol: 

tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Have used her for 10 years very good service. Take your boarding tickets with you and she will make sure the passport tomes are correct.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

CLINIQUE VETERINAIRE LE GOELAND. DR CHRISTINE PETRY. 1148 BOULEVARD DU GENERAL DE GAULLE.

TEL 0033 321 347739. 

From the web, Alan.

Edit: I am a little unsure about the phone number I posted. 

Just tried it and it seems correct.


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

She is a very sweet lady and even resorted to getting some corned beef like substance to ensure Boris swallowing his wormer after around the fifth rejection!

She also has a fax number if this helps its :
00 33 321 97 52 03


----------

